

'friend ships' between teachers, students banned by new Missouri law - pradeepbheron

If you are a teacher, and want to be friendly with your students, that's fine. Just don't be their friends, especially not on a social networking service. That type of "friending" is now banned by a new Missouri law that goes into effect on August 28.&#60;p&#62;Read more: http://www.newtechie.com/2011/07/social-networking-friendships-between.html
======
pawelwentpawel
Ridiculous idea. Hope it won't spread. And how do they want to check it? Most
of the people have the privacy settings on and forcing teachers to open fb
page for a background check is just stupid.

~~~
coryl
On Facebook, your list of friends is publicly accessible.

~~~
pawelwentpawel
Can be hidden when changing the privacy settings

------
d0ne
Link: [http://www.newtechie.com/2011/07/social-networking-
friendshi...](http://www.newtechie.com/2011/07/social-networking-friendships-
between.html#axzz1TecoqqtQ)

